# 2 7"0' spinning rods with broken guides for sale



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

$25 for both to a good home. I'll never fix'em. 

Shimano sellus 7'0" medium / fast 5-30 power pro

Offshore angler 7'0" med light action 20-50lbs

2 guides broke on the sellus
Tip broke on the offshore angler.


----------

